# Se me apaga el amplificador



## electritico (Jul 22, 2007)

Buenas a ver si alguien sabe que podra ser tengo una planta pioneer modelo GM 5200T, pues ahora tengo el problema de que si le subo el volume al radio minutos despues se me apaga, para volver a ponerla a funcionar me toca hacerle un resold a los puntos de soldadura que van sujetas unas laminas de cobre cuyo funcionamiento no se cual es *(ver imagen, las laminas detras del toroide)*. Lo hago en esos puntos por que la primera vez que me paso la lleve a servicio tecnico y eso fue lo que hicieron y me di cuenta cuales puntos eran debido a las quemaduras de la placa.

Ahora la pruebo con un adaptador de 12V x 500mA y enciende, pero cuando llego y la conecto al carro cero señales de vida. Algo que he hecho es ponerle fuses de 25A en lugar de los de 30A que lleva y el fuse de proteccion lo he puesto a 25cm aproximadamente del borner de la bateria que es al parecer la distancia a la que se debe poner.

Gracias por la opinion que me puedan brindar, solo espero no me toque desoldar todos los transistores y tener que probarlos a ver si es alguno de ellos que me ocaciona el problema.


Saludos  

http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1740yn1.jpg


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Ago 22, 2007)

Hola, no sé si ya se arregló el problema, pero bueno. aki te doy una respuesta

esa lámina que esta por el toroide es de tierra. va soldada a la terminal centarl de donde van los cables de alimentación, y seguramente la de en medio es tierra. Por medio de esta lámina se conectan a tierra los mosfet de la fuente de poder. Tu problema es evidentemente un falso contacto. Veras, los falsoso contactos muchas veces conducen, pero al momento de exigir mayor corriente, el falso contacto deja de conducir. Por eso, a mayor corriente, más notables se hacen los falsos contactos. es por eso que cuando pruebas tu amplificador con una fuente pequeña, este prende sin problemas, pero cuando lo pones a sonar, con una buena fuente (tu carro) el falso contacto se presenta. 

Ahora, porque a cada rato tienes que resoldar? pues porque lo que estan haciendo esta mal. por ahorrar tiempo estan resoldando por encima de la placa, y no debe ser asi. Lo que debes hacer es desatornillar la placa. Los pionner por lo conmun tienen flechitas en los tornillos que debes quitar para sacar la placa. Una vez desatornillada, vela por el lado de las pistas. verás que tendrá de masiados falsos contactos, lo malo de esa marca. Observa tambien en las terminales donde van los cables y en las terminales de los fusibles, segurmente estarán mal soldados. Tambien en los elementos de potencia, resistencias de potencia etc. La marca pioneer siempre sale con muy poca soldadura.

Como conclusión, resolda casi toda la placa y lógicamente, por el lado de las soldaduras. Y que sea con un buen cautín. ya cuando termines, limpia toda la placa por el lado de las soldaduras con una brocha y thiner.


----------

